# Almost killed my bridal party!!



## Epic Photography (Apr 27, 2015)

I was shooting my bridal party on Trestle Bridge in the Dandenongs when...


----------



## Designer (Apr 27, 2015)

I LOVE it!  Choice!  

You gots my envyness.


----------



## Designer (Apr 27, 2015)

Shoot, bud!  This (THESE) shot(s) need to be nominated for POTM, but I'm not sure if they will allow it.  We'll see.


----------



## annamaria (Apr 27, 2015)

This is great! Different from the usual bridal shots.


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 27, 2015)

#1 they are not on the trestle but they are in #2.  Something wrong with the sequence.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Apr 28, 2015)

Excellent Photos! Plus, its a very cool and original idea! Nicely done!


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 30, 2015)

Are these photo manipulations? If not, this article pretty much sums up my feelings about photographers using railway tracks as photo shoot locations.:
Video Production Near Railway Claims Yet Another Life Fstoppers


----------



## Epic Photography (May 4, 2015)

Hey guys,

Thanks for the feedback 

Yes Dan, it is a composite, hahaha, there was no train and I found out it had stopped running for the day. So no one was in danger.


----------



## lambertpix (May 4, 2015)

I have a feeling the bristly reaction, even though the photo was manipulated, comes from the understanding that not everyone who sees the photo will realize it's a composite.  The ones with dinosaurs chasing the wedding party, etc., are probably a little less controversial because there's very little danger that an idiot will put someone in danger by posing them with a real dinosaur, but with train tracks, I'm afraid that might be an actual possibility.  The point is that while you were smart enough to take the proper precautions, someone imitating this photo might not be.  It's unfortunate, but it's probably something that needs to be taken into consideration.


----------

